# Looking for recommendations



## LaurenaC (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone.

After being told on Monday that our two embryos had failed to develop we are now considering our next move.

We can't afford to do another ICSI cycle in the UK because it's too expensive and it took us two years to save the £5,500 they charge. I've also lost confidence in the clinic, too.

I've heard some really positive stories from clinics overseas so I'd love to hear some recommendations. I have a low AMH and not much time left and so the cheaper the cycle the better as it means I can have it done sooner!

Please could you give me ideas of who and where to look for treatment overseas?

We are heartbroken but the only way we can deal with it is to plan the next treatment.

Many thanks 

Xx


----------



## ZM (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi LaurenaC, 

Welcome, and so sorry that your treatment wasn't successful. I looked at lots of places to visit after my first IVF, which was my only chance on the NHS, in particular I looked at the Czech Republic, Spain & Greece, and compared them all based on cost, effectiveness, online reviews and recommendations, and eventually chose Embio Medical Centre in Athens, Greece. 

We booked our treatment and had a really clear, precise email on all the needed drugs and appointments, then visited the clinic, which was really impressive- big, clean, and very professional. They really cared about making me feel calm and positive, and they took time to explain each step to me, every appointment was quick and easy. I had my appointments in the mornings, and in the afternoons went exploring, it was a great holiday! We sort of said to ourselves, if it doesn't work, at least we had a great holiday. It did work though, after the longest two weeks of my life we had our BFP, and we're going back again soon for baby 2. 

When you're choosing a clinic I think you really have to go with your gut- call or message the clinics, and talk to them, ask them questions, if they're a good clinic they'll be happy to answer. Tell them about your history, and see what they suggest for you! 

Good luck, and all the best! 

xxx


----------



## Chezza8 (May 31, 2014)

Hi, 

I can fully recommend Arleta in Prague! Our expectations were exceeded & Tom, Michaela & Dr Dolezal are some of the nicest people you could meet. 

Cost was a big factor for us too, so we decided to go abroad.  It's was definitely a good decision.

I'm now in my 2WW & praying that ine of my little miracles have taken.


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I fully recommend Arleta also. 

All of the stress and worry is taken away with them as they offer all inclusive packages, hotel, transfers and flights 

Good luck


----------



## Chezza8 (May 31, 2014)

Hi IVFjean,

I seem to have lost the forum for our initial chat.  I now know you need to bookmark, lol!  

Not sure if you saw my response??


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi chezza8

I've pmd you but if you go on your profile you can see from your posts which groups you've posted in   x


----------



## Chezza8 (May 31, 2014)

Hi IVFjean,

Thanks for info..

I've replied back to your msg.  Well at least it said msg sent successfully... Let me know if you don't get it & I will resend!  

X


----------

